# 1985 5K S



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

So i just picked up an 85 5K S for $370 dollars. It is for my little brother, but it runs decently and is pretty clean. The biggest problem right now is when it gets up to 5,000 rpms (almost uncanny irony) the motor just cuts out and the whole car shake. Any ideas on that?


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## 32vquattro (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

missing flywheel teeth?


----------

